# Farsi la barba



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

è un problema. Ammettiamolo. Soprattutto se sei pigro.
Io non ne ho più voglia. Basta.
Il problema nel farmela crescere è che mi preferisco di gran lunga senza.

Medito il seppuku.


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> è un problema. Ammettiamolo. Soprattutto se sei pigro.
> Io non ne ho più voglia. Basta.
> Il problema nel farmela crescere è che mi preferisco di gran lunga senza.
> 
> Medito il seppuku.



Ciao

cosa è il seppuku?

Non è una parola giapponese?


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> è un problema. Ammettiamolo. Soprattutto se sei pigro.
> Io non ne ho più voglia. Basta.
> Il problema nel farmela crescere è che mi preferisco di gran lunga senza.
> 
> Medito il seppuku.



E quella barba corta da "non me la taglio da tre giorni e sono un gran figo" che si tiene regolata solo col rasoio elettrico con una passatina veloce?

Vero che il seppuku lo fai una volta e poi non serve rifarlo, ma si fa un macello in bagno.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa è il seppuku?
> 
> ...



Suicidio rituale


----------



## Tebe (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> è un problema. Ammettiamolo. Soprattutto se sei pigro.
> Io non ne ho più voglia. Basta.
> Il problema nel farmela crescere è che mi preferisco di gran lunga senza.
> 
> Medito il seppuku.


La...barba?




:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Suicidio rituale



Ciao

grazie 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Potresti venire tipo così? Lasciatela crescere [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## sienne (7 Maggio 2015)

Ciao

beh, anche una barba va curata ... tutti i giorni. 
Non importa di che lunghezza essa sia ... 

Giorgio ... sei fregato 

Ma noi donne ne sappiamo qualcosa a riguardo alla lotta al pelo.


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E quella barba corta da "non me la taglio da tre giorni e sono un gran figo" che si tiene regolata solo col rasoio elettrico con una passatina veloce?
> 
> Vero che il seppuku lo fai una volta e poi non serve rifarlo, ma si fa un macello in bagno.


Quella che dici tu è praticamente la mia "non barba standard". Rasato bene duro un paio di giorni al massimo, poi attendo la morte, invece che ripassare col rasoio elettrico.

Propenderei per il seppuku outdoor. Bosco.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Potresti venire tipo così?


No, non credo. Mi mancherebbe il ciondolo.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quella che dici tu è praticamente la mia "non barba standard". Rasato bene duro un paio di giorni al massimo, poi attendo la morte, invece che ripassare col rasoio elettrico.
> 
> Propenderei per il seppuku outdoor. Bosco.


Bisogna allenarsi per fare bene il seppuku.
Per questo c'era l'amico pronto a mozzare la testa.
Dicono che il classico movimento a "7 rovesciato" sia molto difficile da eseguire, dopo il taglio orizzontale spesso non si riesce ad eseguire il taglio finale in alto che permette la morte istantanea.

Io darei una chance alla barba di tre giorni tenuta regolare con la ripassatina di rasoio elettrico. 
Magari funziona.
Pensa a chi si fa la ceretta alla patatina.


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> è un problema. Ammettiamolo. Soprattutto se sei pigro.
> Io non ne ho più voglia. Basta.
> Il problema nel farmela crescere è che mi preferisco di gran lunga senza.
> 
> Medito il seppuku.


Soluzione di compromesso.... pizzo.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dicono che il classico movimento a "7 rovesciato" sia molto difficile da eseguire, dopo il taglio orizzontale spesso non si riesce ad eseguire il taglio finale in alto che permette la morte istantanea.


Beh, il _tanto _va affilato a modo! Comunque il trucco (poco onorevole) è arrotondare un po' lo spigolo, usando un movimento quasi continuo. E, ovviamente, arrivare motivati! 



> Io darei una chance alla barba di tre giorni tenuta regolare con la ripassatina di rasoio elettrico.
> Magari funziona.
> Pensa a chi si fa la ceretta alla patatina.


Le ho dato quella chance la settimana scorsa. E' arrivata la resa dei conti.
Non ci voglio nemmeno pensare, alla ceretta!!!! 

Qui l'unica è l'ingegneria genetica, temo.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Soluzione di compromesso.... pizzo.


Una volta ho fatto anche la mongola, per ridere. Ed effettivamente, ha riso chiunque! 

No, ci vuole una soluzione radicale!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, il _tanto _va affilato a modo! Comunque il trucco (poco onorevole) è arrotondare un po' lo spigolo, usando un movimento quasi continuo. E, ovviamente, arrivare motivati!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laser?
Luce pulsata?
Elettrocoagulazione?

Mi sono sempre chiesta se potessero funzionare sulla barba maschile, se ci provi la mia futile curiosità te ne sarebbe grata.


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Laser diodo, se i peli non sono ancora bianchi. È più veloce della luce pulsata.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Laser?
> Luce pulsata?
> Elettrocoagulazione?
> 
> Mi sono sempre chiesta se potessero funzionare sulla barba maschile, se ci provi la mia futile curiosità te ne sarebbe grata.


Non so cosa sia la terza. Qualcosa (forse l'Inflazione delle Informazioni) mi suggerisce sia meglio non chiedere delucidazioni.

Sulle prime due mi ero informato. Si rischiano risultati agghiaccianti, pare.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Non so cosa sia la terza. Qualcosa (forse l'Inflazione delle Informazioni) mi suggerisce sia meglio non chiedere delucidazioni.
> 
> Sulle prime due mi ero informato. Si rischiano risultati agghiaccianti, pare.



Condividi queste informazioni sui risultati agghiaccianti orsù


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bisogna allenarsi per fare bene il seppuku.
> Per questo c'era l'amico pronto a mozzare la testa.
> Dicono che il classico movimento a "7 rovesciato" sia molto difficile da eseguire, dopo il taglio orizzontale spesso non si riesce ad eseguire il taglio finale in alto che permette la morte istantanea.


MMhhh.. il mozzatore di testa non serviva anche a far si che il viso non risultasse poi sfigurato dall'espressione di dolore?

In ogni caso.
Io coi baffi ci ho praticamente rinunciato. Al massimo arriccio un po' le punte per dare quel tocco asburgico.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Laser diodo, se i peli non sono ancora bianchi. È più veloce della luce pulsata.


Lo so che fa un po' Nathan Never, ma proprio nel periodo che mi ha portato sul forum qualche ciuffo è imbianchito vistosamente.


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Laser?
> Luce pulsata?
> Elettrocoagulazione?
> 
> Mi sono sempre chiesta se potessero funzionare sulla barba maschile, se ci provi la mia futile curiosità te ne sarebbe grata.


Una mia amica (che ha qualche problema con la peluria facciale) mi ha riferito che sono tutte e tre piuttosto dolorose, e nemmeno definitive.
Boh.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Condividi queste informazioni sui risultati agghiaccianti orsù


Ti restano le formiche sulla faccia. Ricrescita irregolare.


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Il laser diodo non mi è stato doloroso. La prima volta mi ero messa prima la crema emla, anestetica, memore del dolore provato anni prima con la luce pulsata, ma non serviva.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> MMhhh.. il mozzatore di testa non serviva anche a far si che il viso non risultasse poi sfigurato dall'espressione di dolore?


Che poi io mi chiedo, con tutta la menata di non ricadere all'indietro che sarebbe disonorevole, davvero è preferibile una testa mozzata (lasciata a penzoloni, se avevi un amico purista) in un lago di viscere e sangue all'espressione spontaneamente perplessa che assumi quando esponi consenzientemente le tue budella?



> Al massimo arriccio un po' le punte per dare quel tocco asburgico.


Fine!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Una mia amica (che ha qualche problema con la peluria facciale) mi ha riferito che sono tutte e tre piuttosto dolorose, e nemmeno definitive.
> Boh.





giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti restano le formiche sulla faccia. Ricrescita irregolare.



Sì bisogna "riprendere" per un pò.

Però caspiterina, è il mio sogno farmi il laser o quel che è. 

Piuttosto che niente meglio piuttosto.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che poi io mi chiedo, con tutta la menata di non ricadere in avanti che sarebbe disonorevole, davvero è preferibile una testa mozzata (lasciata a penzoloni, se eri un amico purista) in un lago di viscere e sangue all'espressione spontaneamente perplessa che assumi quando esponi consenzientemente le tue budella?



Continuo a pensare che per eseguire bene un suppuku uno dovesse essere un suicida professionista


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Continuo a pensare che per eseguire bene un suppuku uno dovesse essere un suicida professionista


Si sa, l'allenamento in certi casi è fondamentale.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Ultima sigaretta (quella del condannato a morte) e vado.


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> MMhhh.. il mozzatore di testa non serviva anche a far si che il viso non risultasse poi sfigurato dall'espressione di dolore?
> 
> In ogni caso.
> Io coi baffi ci ho praticamente rinunciato. Al massimo arriccio un po' le punte per dare quel tocco asburgico.


A me arricciati non mi stanno...bigodini???


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> è un problema. Ammettiamolo. Soprattutto se sei pigro.
> Io non ne ho più voglia. Basta.
> Il problema nel farmela crescere è che mi preferisco di gran lunga senza.
> 
> Medito il seppuku.


La faccio tutte le mattine. Al massino, qualche volta, salto un giorno. Non ho una bella barba.


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> è un problema. Ammettiamolo. Soprattutto se sei pigro.
> Io non ne ho più voglia. Basta.
> Il problema nel farmela crescere è che mi preferisco di gran lunga senza.
> 
> Medito il seppuku.


Sono contenta di essere donna anche xke, talmente pigra, che la barba tutti i giorni sarebbe stata davvero pesante. Mille v meglio il ciclo na vola al mese che sta rogna maschile quotidiana.

E comunque caro giorgiocan, la barba è assai figa, molto maschio, very sexy.
Io la adoro. Certo, devi avere un volto macho, lineamenti forti, non faccia picia micia che sta bene in versione culetto di bambino.
La barba non è per tutti. Ma a tutti, da un quid.

Butta il rasoio ed asseconda la pigrizia.


----------



## Spot (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me arricciati non mi stanno...bigodini???


alla patata?


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La faccio tutte le mattine. Al massino, qualche volta, salto un giorno. Non ho una bella barba.


Ti ci immaginavo, stoico.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Butta il rasoio ed asseconda la pigrizia.


Facciamo che quando farà troppo caldo e mi si attaccherà il rasoio alla faccia, smetterò fino ad autunno.


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> alla patata?


Sono liscia ovunque!!


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Sono contenta di essere donna anche xke, talmente pigra, che la barba tutti i giorni sarebbe stata davvero pesante. Mille v meglio il ciclo na vola al mese che sta rogna maschile quotidiana.
> 
> E comunque caro giorgiocan, la barba è assai figa, molto maschio, very sexy.
> Io la adoro. Certo, devi avere un volto macho, lineamenti forti, non faccia picia micia che sta bene in versione culetto di bambino.
> ...



Già. 

Noi abbiamo solo da levarci i peli:

sulle gambe
inguine o completa
baffetti
braccia -opzionali per la maggior parte di noi ammetto
pancino-schiena-natiche
regolare le sopracciglia

Abbiamo da tingerci i capelli

Manicure pedicure 

argh

(no io non faccio tutte queste cose. Troppo pigra.)


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Già.
> 
> Noi abbiamo solo da levarci i peli:
> 
> ...


Ahahahhahahah
Vabbe l'estetista integrale una volta al mese e passa la paura (io no braccia).
Alla fine sono solo 12 volte l'anno, mica 365 

Le mani e i piedi va bene anche una volta ogni due mesi (dai, anche da sole sappiamo mantenerle e sistemarle, limettina smalto e via).

I capelli na rogna, vero, ma da quando ho scoperto lhenne, da anche soddisfazione farselo da soli. E pure li, quanto? Una v al mese?



Per me la barba dei maschi non si batte a pallosità. Pesante.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahah
> Vabbe l'estetista integrale una volta al mese e passa la paura (io no braccia).
> Alla fine sono solo 12 volte l'anno, mica 365
> 
> ...



Terruciella sugno, la ceretta non mi dura una settimana...


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Terruciella sugno, la ceretta non mi dura una settimana...


Impossibile 
Dai. Non ci credo.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Impossibile
> Dai. Non ci credo.



Giurin giurello.
Parola di scout.


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Giurin giurello.
> Parola di scout.


Uhm..
...
Ehm...
...
...mi correggo: meglio la barba degli omini allora!
Ahahahahahahaah

Ma sarà perche hai usato rasoio tanti anni?
Ci deve essere un motivo.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti ci immaginavo, stoico.


Non sono uno fissato. Non sono neanche metodico. Semplicemente la mia barba non mi piace, sicchè. E poi coprirebbe i miei perfetti lineamenti perennemente incazzati.


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Impossibile
> Dai. Non ci credo.


Confermo...terrona pure io...


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Ok, gente, abbiamo un ulteriore e forse più grave problema.
Fatta barba (bellino!), fatta doccia, selezionato l'abbigliamento del domani e...ho preso un paio di pantaloni che l'estate scorsa stavano perfetti e....cazzo, si chiudono con perplessità! 

Da domani, niente più abbuffate di costine dopo tagliata e patate al forno!!


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, gente, abbiamo un ulteriore e forse più grave problema.
> Fatta barba (bellino!), fatta doccia, selezionato l'abbigliamento del domani e...ho preso un paio di pantaloni che l'estate scorsa stavano perfetti e....cazzo, si chiudono con perplessità!
> 
> Da domani, niente più abbuffate di costine dopo tagliata e patate al forno!!


secondo me un po' di pancia è anche meglio.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, gente, abbiamo un ulteriore e forse più grave problema.
> Fatta barba (bellino!), fatta doccia, selezionato l'abbigliamento del domani e...ho preso un paio di pantaloni che l'estate scorsa stavano perfetti e....cazzo, si chiudono con perplessità!
> 
> Da domani, niente più abbuffate di costine dopo tagliata e patate al forno!!



Felice che tu abbia rimandato il seppuku 


(però l'immagine dei pantaloni perplessi è splendida)


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, gente, abbiamo un ulteriore e forse più grave problema.
> Fatta barba (bellino!), fatta doccia, selezionato l'abbigliamento del domani e...ho preso un paio di pantaloni che l'estate scorsa stavano perfetti e....cazzo, si chiudono con perplessità!
> 
> Da domani, niente più abbuffate di costine dopo tagliata e patate al forno!!


Ce l'ho! So la causa perché la tua pelle soffre così tanto! La sera la pelle è più sensibile! Si fa la mattina


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me un po' di pancia è anche meglio.


Se non ti si chiudono i pantaloni non credo.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> secondo me un po' di pancia è anche meglio.


Ma come fate (in non poche) a sostenere questa versione? Che gli addominali a vista non ci sono già più da un paio d'anni, ma anche la panzetta no!!!


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se non ti si chiudono i pantaloni non credo.


gli stanno un po' stretti da quello che ho capito.
magari è un modello un po' attillato.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ok, gente, abbiamo un ulteriore e forse più grave problema.
> Fatta barba (bellino!), fatta doccia, selezionato l'abbigliamento del domani e...*ho preso un paio di pantaloni che l'estate scorsa stavano perfetti e....cazzo, si chiudono con perplessità! *
> 
> Da domani, niente più abbuffate di costine dopo tagliata e patate al forno!!


 i pantaloni dubbiosi mi mancavano


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ce l'ho! So la causa perché la tua pelle soffre così tanto! La sera la pelle è più sensibile! Si fa la mattina


E questo causa la panzetta?

Ps - La mattina non riesco neanche a sollevare una matita. La tazza a colazione la sollevo pochissimo, gli vado incontro quanto possibile.


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma come fate (in non poche) a sostenere questa versione? Che gli addominali a vista non ci sono già più da un paio d'anni, ma anche la panzetta no!!!


boh, che ti devo dire? 
non ho propriamente un mio tipo fisico, può piacermi uno con la pancia ma anche uno senza.
in generale, trovo sexy gli uomini robusti.
pancia, collo largo, polsi larghi ecc.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> magari è un modello un po' attillato.


Dev'essere sicuramente così.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> boh, che ti devo dire?
> non ho propriamente un mio tipo fisico, può piacermi uno con la pancia ma anche uno senza.
> in generale, trovo sexy gli uomini robusti.
> pancia, collo largo, polsi larghi ecc.


Petto largo, spalle ampie, un torello


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dev'essere sicuramente così.


Sì sì. Hai voglia.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> pancia, collo largo, polsi larghi ecc.


Mi sa che avrei ben poche possibilità con te, allora....


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma come fate (in non poche) a sostenere questa versione? Che gli addominali a vista non ci sono già più da un paio d'anni, ma anche la panzetta no!!!


No no, io non la sostengo
E ho la tua stessa perplessità, ad alcune mie amiche piace tanto la panzetta. Non le capisco.
Per quanto mi riguarda: Anche No.
Poi OVVIO che se ami una persona OK...non è che ti fissi su quello...però boh...
Cioè, tra addome tonico e panzetta moscia, meglio il muscolo tutta la vita!!
Per me.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì sì. Hai voglia.


Tu non sfottere, insensibile.


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dev'essere sicuramente così.


:carneval:


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Petto largo, spalle ampie, un torello


esatto.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi sa che avrei ben poche possibilità con te, allora....


Quanto porti di pantaloni?


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quanto porti di pantaloni?


46/32 stanno comodi.


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Ma quindi tutte ste storie e alla fine te sei sbarbato tutto?
Io ho un problema di pigrizia. Dovevo uscire un'ora fa e sono ancora sul divano. Ho fame e sete ma l'acqua dal frigo non si teletrasporta qui sul divano.
Come faccio?


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Ma quindi tutte ste storie e alla fine te sei sbarbato tutto?
> Io ho un problema di pigrizia. Dovevo uscire un'ora fa e sono ancora sul divano. Ho fame e sete ma l'acqua dal frigo non si teletrasporta qui sul divano.
> Come faccio?


Erano circa 10 gg che rimandavo. E domani sono da un cliente cui tengo. Poi dal dentista, e non mi piace andare a medici trasandato.

Per il teletrasporto dell'acqua, io penserei a una cannuccia che parta dal frigo e arrivi al divano. Anche se non si trovano nella stessa stanza. Credo sia teoricamente possibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> 46/32 stanno comodi.


Minchia, io me li infilerei giusto ad un gamba.


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Erano circa 10 gg che rimandavo. E domani sono da un cliente cui tengo. Poi dal dentista, e non mi piace andare a medici trasandato.
> 
> Per il teletrasporto dell'acqua, io penserei a una cannuccia che parta dal frigo e arrivi al divano. Anche se non si trovano nella stessa stanza. Credo sia teoricamente possibile.


Sei un genio


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgino ci tenevo a dirti che sei una lagna, buona notte


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Erano circa 10 gg che rimandavo. E domani sono da un cliente cui tengo. *Poi dal dentista, e non mi piace andare a medici trasandato.*
> 
> Per il teletrasporto dell'acqua, io penserei a una cannuccia che parta dal frigo e arrivi al divano. Anche se non si trovano nella stessa stanza. Credo sia teoricamente possibile.


Tenersi in ordine va bene, ma cazzo è un dentista mica ti deve fare una coloscopia.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Minchia, io me li infilerei giusto ad un gamba.


Eh, ero un welter.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> giorgino ci tenevo a dirti che sei una lagna, buona notte


Anche io ti voglio bene, sogni d'oro.


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tenersi in ordine va bene, ma cazzo è un dentista mica ti deve fare una coloscopia.


Sì, ma la barba di 10 giorni veramente non si può. Già non ho una splendida dentatura...


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Sei un genio


Per servirti.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

Ma qui: "la pancia è bella", "le dimensioni non contano".... menomale che Traccia sostiene il mio credo


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tenersi in ordine va bene, ma cazzo è un dentista mica ti deve fare una coloscopia.


Ma coloNscopia? O è altro esame questo?
Cmq dal dentista la barba è fastidiosa che poi la roba dalla bocca schizza e si impiglia nella peluria e a sciacquarti pure col sangue si inguacchia tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma qui: "la pancia è bella", "le dimensioni non contano".... menomale che Traccia sostiene il mio credo



Le dimensioni non contano


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le dimensioni non contano


e la pancia è bella.


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma qui: "la pancia è bella", "le dimensioni non contano".... menomale che Traccia sostiene il mio credo


Si si sempre!
Qua fanno tutte le splendide in ogni 3d poi voglio vede se nel letto si ritrovano Alvaro vitali con un micropisello come la mettono.
Ahahahahahah


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Si si sempre!
> Qua fanno tutte le splendide in ogni 3d poi voglio vede se nel letto si ritrovano Alvaro vitali con un micropisello come la mettono.
> Ahahahahahah


beh, ma alvaro vitali e il micropisello sono due estremi.
un normodotato con un po' di panza? che dici?


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> beh, ma alvaro vitali e il micropisello sono due estremi.
> un normodotato con un po' di panza? che dici?


Se é anche molto intelligente, sensibile ed ironico, si 
Ma meglio un intelligente sensibile ironico sportivo senza panza e grande amatore passionale


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Se é anche molto intelligente, sensibile ed ironico, si
> Ma meglio un intelligente sensibile ironico sportivo senza panza e grande amatore passionale


anche un po' ricco e colto


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le dimensioni non contano





Dalida ha detto:


> e la pancia è bella.


Via ci manca che vi garba no anche pelati e pelle bianca stile fantasma e so chi presentarvi   poi non dite che non vi voglio bene, vi trovo pure l'uomo ideale!!



Traccia ha detto:


> Si si sempre!
> Qua fanno tutte le splendide in ogni 3d poi voglio vede se nel letto si ritrovano Alvaro vitali con un micropisello come la mettono.
> Ahahahahahah


:rotfl: ma qui siamo sprecate...cioè qui dentro mentre io e te ci si scambia foto di Nick Bateman queste sognano una notte con Maurizio Costanzo... no ma dico... :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Via ci manca che vi garba no anche pelati e pelle bianca stile fantasma e so chi presentarvi   poi non dite che non vi voglio bene, vi trovo pure l'uomo ideale!!
> 
> 
> :rotfl: ma qui siamo sprecate...cioè qui dentro mentre io e te ci si scambia foto di Nick Bateman queste sognano una notte con Maurizio Costanzo... no ma dico... :rotfl:



A me i pelati piacciono


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> *Via ci manca che vi garba no anche pelati* e pelle bianca stile fantasma e so chi presentarvi   poi non dite che non vi voglio bene, vi trovo pure l'uomo ideale!!
> 
> 
> :rotfl: ma qui siamo sprecate...cioè qui dentro mentre io e te ci si scambia foto di Nick Bateman queste sognano una notte con Maurizio Costanzo... no ma dico... :rotfl:


[video=youtube;A6mHF-6wntY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6mHF-6wntY[/video]


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;A6mHF-6wntY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6mHF-6wntY[/video]


Quanto tempo! Se penso che lo trovavo divertente, mi faccio quasi peccato.


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Se é anche molto intelligente, sensibile ed ironico, si
> Ma meglio un intelligente sensibile ironico sportivo senza panza e grande amatore passionale


Sicuramente, ma se fosse pure etero sarebbe preferibile...


----------



## Dalida (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Via ci manca che vi garba no anche pelati e pelle bianca stile fantasma e so chi presentarvi   poi non dite che non vi voglio bene, vi trovo pure l'uomo ideale!!
> 
> 
> :rotfl: ma qui siamo sprecate...cioè qui dentro mentre io e te ci si scambia foto di Nick Bateman queste sognano una notte con Maurizio Costanzo... no ma dico... :rotfl:


ci sono pelati e pelati, come ci sono pance e pance ecc.
si sogna una notte in base all'erotismo e non all'estetica, cara la mia scared. :singleeye:


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [video=youtube;A6mHF-6wntY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6mHF-6wntY[/video]


modalità  paraculo on 
Ops ma non eri a dormire? Ehm mi è partito il t9


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Io oggi in metro ho visto uno alto quasi due metri, quadrato, barba, u.g.u.a.l.e a Henry Cavill. Bei denti; mascella quadrata. Unico difetto: occhiali da sole(in metro!!) L'ho stalkerizzato con lo sguardo e segnalandolo alle mie amiche e al papà che faceva il viaggio con noi. Senza pudore, mi sentivo Madonna molestando il rapper!!!
Quando è sceso(non era da solo ma con due ragazze) ha guardato più volte. Mi stavo per sotterrare, ma aveva un mezzo sorriso. Sarà abituato. Se ero da sola ed era da solo giuro che avrei provato un approccio kamikaze come raccomandato a Bender!!
Troppa astinenza
Fine del OT demenziale. Vado a sotterrarmi adesso, va.


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ci sono pelati e pelati, come ci sono pance e pance ecc.
> si sogna una notte in base all'erotismo e non all'estetica, cara la mia scared. :singleeye:


Ovvio,ma è per fare due chiacchiere! Mica poi sono stata solo con modelli... l'erotismo  è complesso. Però, se devo ruzzare,  e parliamo a livello estetico di certo punto in alto!


----------



## giorgiocan (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ovvio,ma è per fare due chiacchiere! Mica poi sono stata solo con modelli... l'erotismo  è complesso. Però, se devo ruzzare,  e parliamo a livello estetico di certo punto in alto!


Ruzzare?


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ruzzare?


come i cuccioli


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io oggi in metro ho visto uno alto quasi due metri, quadrato, barba, u.g.u.a.l.e a Henry Cavill. Bei denti; mascella quadrata. Unico difetto: occhiali da sole(in metro!!) L'ho stalkerizzato con lo sguardo e segnalandolo alle mie amiche e al papà che faceva il viaggio con noi. Senza pudore,* mi sentivo Madonna molestando il rapper!!!
> *Quando è sceso(non era da solo ma con due ragazze) ha guardato più volte. Mi stavo per sotterrare, ma aveva un mezzo sorriso. Sarà abituato. Se ero da sola ed era da solo giuro che avrei provato un approccio kamikaze come raccomandato a Bender!!
> Troppa astinenza
> Fine del OT demenziale. Vado a sotterrarmi adesso, va.


se baci un ragazzo e quello dopo si pulisce disgustato c'è da suicidarsi


----------



## Joey Blow (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ruzzare?


Toscanitismi.


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io oggi in metro ho visto uno alto quasi due metri, quadrato, barba, u.g.u.a.l.e a Henry Cavill. Bei denti; mascella quadrata. Unico difetto: occhiali da sole(in metro!!) L'ho stalkerizzato con lo sguardo e segnalandolo alle mie amiche e al papà che faceva il viaggio con noi. Senza pudore, mi sentivo Madonna molestando il rapper!!!
> Quando è sceso(non era da solo ma con due ragazze) ha guardato più volte. Mi stavo per sotterrare, ma aveva un mezzo sorriso. Sarà abituato. Se ero da sola ed era da solo giuro che avrei provato un approccio *kamikaze come raccomandato a Bender!!*
> Troppa astinenza
> Fine del OT demenziale. Vado a sotterrarmi adesso, va.


ma tu hai molte più possibilità perchè sei donna, è molto inusuale si faccia avanti una donna, ma quanto sei alta che li cerchi così alti


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ci sono pelati e pelati, come ci sono pance e pance ecc.
> si sogna una notte in base all'erotismo e non all'estetica, cara la mia scared. :singleeye:


Quoto...


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tu hai molte più possibilità perchè sei donna, è molto inusuale si faccia avanti una donna, ma quanto sei alta che li cerchi così alti


Sono normale. Ma non li cerco alti. E che questo era uno spettacolo così come era. E si prende il pacco completo, anche la faccia da schiaffi che aveva[emoji2]


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ruzzare?


Toscano, vuol dire scherzare, per divertimento.


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Sono normale. Ma non li cerco alti. E che questo era uno spettacolo così come era. E si prende il pacco completo, anche* la faccia da schiaffi che aveva*[emoji2]


non è che hai visto oscuro senza saperlo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> se baci un ragazzo e quello dopo si pulisce disgustato c'è da suicidarsi


Ma è stata stronza. Molestia sessuale. Io preferisco essere baciata, non potrei fare la fine di lei (spero)


----------



## drusilla (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> non è che hai visto oscuro senza saperlo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Cazz!!


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma tu hai molte più possibilità perchè sei donna, è molto inusuale si faccia avanti una donna


Ma dove  vivi?


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma dove  vivi?


c'è scritto, savona, liguria


----------



## Minerva (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Ma è stata stronza. Molestia sessuale. Io preferisco essere baciata, non potrei fare la fine di lei (spero)


molto triste.un'arroganza che ha pagato cara


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Cazz!!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:sarebbe il massimo, ma non credo porti la barba, però l'altezza gli occhiali da sole alcune cose c'erano


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> c'è scritto, savona, liguria


Era una domanda retorica... comunque non siamo neppure lontani


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Era una domanda retorica... comunque non siamo neppure lontani


ah no,posso provare a broccolarti come compito a casa che mi ha dato da fare oscuro:carneval::carneval::carneval:
con Nicka non ci riesco


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ci sono pelati e pelati, come ci sono pance e pance ecc.
> si sogna una notte in base all'erotismo e non all'estetica, cara la mia scared. :singleeye:


Vabbe certo, Montalbano me lo ripasserei volentieri.
Ma Montalbano pero. No Luca zingaretti.


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche un po' ricco e colto


Esatto!!! Devo aggiungerlo. Dimenticai.


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma se fosse pure etero sarebbe preferibile...


Ahahahahah dici che  cosi perfetti solo gay?! Ahahah può esse


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ah no,posso provare a broccolarti come compito a casa che mi ha dato da fare oscuro:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> con Nicka non ci riesco


Due errori... il flirt parte senza che lo si annuncia,   e broccolando  me non mi puoi dì  che c'è stavi a provare con un'altra, ma con lei è andata male... oh Bender... non ci siamo... vai  riprova   :rotfl:


----------



## Traccia (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Due errori... il flirt parte senza che lo si annuncia,   e broccolando  me non mi puoi dì  che c'è stavi a provare con un'altra, ma con lei è andata male... oh Bender... non ci siamo... vai  riprova   :rotfl:


Manco le basi der mestiere...


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Due errori... il flirt parte senza che lo si annuncia,   e broccolando  me non mi puoi dì  che c'è stavi a provare con un'altra, ma con lei è andata male... oh Bender... non ci siamo... vai  riprova   :rotfl:


ho iniziato ieri, e non è un modo di dire


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Due errori... il flirt parte senza che lo si annuncia,   e broccolando  me non mi puoi dì  che c'è stavi a provare con un'altra, ma con lei è andata male... oh Bender... non ci siamo... vai  riprova   :rotfl:


:unhappy::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Traccia ha detto:


> Manco le basi der mestiere...


un pò di comprensione


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :unhappy::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


mi sto impegnando eh


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sto impegnando eh


Levati quegli occhialini...


----------



## Bender (7 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Levati quegli occhialini...


ma devi venire a rovinare tutto, mi stronchi sul nascere così, e io domani che gli dico a oscuro


----------



## Nicka (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma devi venire a rovinare tutto, mi stronchi sul nascere così, e io domani che gli dico a oscuro


Io ti metto sotto stress, devi imparare a gestire i contrattempi...


----------



## Scaredheart (7 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ho iniziato ieri, e non è un modo di dire


Sì certo,dopo la libraia , Nicka e chissà quante altre... :linguaccia:


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Sì certo,dopo la libraia , Nicka e chissà quante altre... :linguaccia:


oddio leggevi anche tu, ma non intervenivi mai, eri in incognito


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ti metto sotto stress, devi imparare a gestire i contrattempi...


io i contrattempi li evito, mica me li creo, e poi tu non sarai mai un contattempo, ma una piacevole distrazione
( bella questa no:carneval::carneval::carneval


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> io i contrattempi li evito, mica me li creo, e poi tu non sarai mai un contattempo, ma una piacevole distrazione
> ( bella questa no:carneval::carneval::carneval


Dai, questa è una frase carina, un po' paracula, ma carina...


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Dai, questa è una frase carina, un po' paracula, ma carina...


mi sto piegando dal ridere, davvero, non ricordo dove l'avevo sentita, ma mi è rimasta
mi sto adattando all'ambiente


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sto piegando dal ridere, davvero, non ricordo dove l'avevo sentita, ma mi è rimasta
> mi sto adattando all'ambiente


Manco roba tua!!! Ma vaffanculo Ben!!! 
Ma che cazzo!!!


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> oddio leggevi anche tu, ma non intervenivi mai, eri in incognito


Ho anche io le mie fonti... ricorda Bender... con una donna nulla è casuale... quando tu noti una ragazza...Lei chissà da quanto ti aveva notato...    Bender ancora mi cadi sulle basi


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Manco roba tua!!! Ma vaffanculo Ben!!!
> Ma che cazzo!!!


la sincerità, la mia maledizione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> la sincerità, la mia maledizione:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ecco, lavoriamo su questo...
Vediamo se la risolviamo...
Inizia a prendermi per il culo, su!


----------



## Scaredheart (8 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi sto piegando dal ridere, davvero, non ricordo dove l'avevo sentita, ma mi è rimasta
> mi sto adattando all'ambiente


:unhappy: BEEEEENDEEERRR


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ho anche io le mie fonti... ricorda Bender... con una donna* nulla è casuale... quando tu noti una ragazza...Lei chissà da quanto ti aveva notato..*.    Bender ancora mi cadi sulle basi


ehm io l'ho notata entrando in libreria e in quella libreria non c'ero mai entrato, andavo in altre, quindi al massimo mi ha notato in contemporanea. che poi perchè deve essere sempre una partita a schacchi, perchè deve essere così complicato, perchè una farase sbagliata o un modo di fare deve precludere tutto il resto, non si può giudicare una persona da così poco.
se hai letto qualcosa su di mè sai che non c'è l'ho le basi, semplicemente perchè non ritenevo averne bisogno


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, lavoriamo su questo...
> Vediamo se la risolviamo...
> *Inizia a prendermi per il culo*, su!


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :unhappy: BEEEEENDEEERRR


hai tempi d'oggi, ci vuole poco ad essere sbugiardati, un motivo in più per essere sinceri no


----------



## Nobody (8 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quella che dici tu è praticamente la mia "non barba standard". *Rasato bene duro un paio di giorni al massimo*, poi attendo la morte, invece che ripassare col rasoio elettrico.
> 
> Propenderei per il seppuku outdoor. Bosco.


allora sei pure fortunato... a me tocca tutte le mattine, pure rasato alla perfezione. Comunque, per chi usa l'elettrico, un consiglio spassionato: Panasonic. Si inchiappetta il Braun senza passare dal via


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

faccio la barba col rasoio molto spesso, ovvero un paio di volte l'anno. Anche tre, a volte, se ci sono matrimoni/funerali/battesimi/comunioni/rotturedipallesimili.
In genere uso il regola barba senza "regolatore", se proprio voglio avere un aspetto minimamente decoroso.


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Maggio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora sei pure fortunato... a me tocca tutte le mattine, pure rasato alla perfezione. Comunque, per chi usa l'elettrico, un consiglio spassionato: Panasonic. Si inchiappetta il Braun senza passare dal via



Vabbè,

allora nella sezione consigli per gli acquisti suggerisco a tutti il Gillette fusion proglide, quello non usa e getta, quello dove cambi solo le testine.

E' fantastico.


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2015)

:unhappy:





Traccia ha detto:


> Ma coloNscopia? O è altro esame questo?
> Cmq dal dentista la barba è fastidiosa che poi la roba dalla bocca schizza e si impiglia nella peluria e a sciacquarti pure col sangue si inguacchia tutto.


:unhappy:

Ma perche leggo sto 3d dove si parla di barba?




Aiuto


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le dimensioni non contano





Dalida ha detto:


> e la pancia è bella.


Quoto


----------



## ivanl (8 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> faccio la barba col rasoio molto spesso, ovvero un paio di volte l'anno. Anche tre, a volte, se ci sono matrimoni/funerali/battesimi/comunioni/rotturedipallesimili.
> In genere uso il regola barba senza "regolatore", se proprio voglio avere un aspetto minimamente decoroso.


Io un paio di volte a settimana solo perche', avendo il pizzetto, la barba lunga sta male...oltre ormai ad essere piu' bianca che nera 
Il mio sogno e' andare tutti i giorni dal barbiere, ma ho la pelle delicata e il rasoio classico del barbiere mi taglia da tutte le parti...
E' una seccatura immensa anche per me


----------



## georgemary (8 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> è un problema. Ammettiamolo. Soprattutto se sei pigro.
> Io non ne ho più voglia. Basta.
> Il problema nel farmela crescere è che mi preferisco di gran lunga senza.
> 
> Medito il seppuku.


Se ti posso consolare, mio marito oltre la barba, si rade anche la testa!


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Se ti posso consolare, mio marito oltre la barba, si rade anche la testa!



Ciao

anche il mio ex. 
E ammetto di avere un debole. 
Mi piace passare la mano dietro le orecchie e passare giù per il collo ... 


sienne


----------



## Homer (8 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E quella barba corta da "*non me la taglio da tre giorni e sono un gran figo*" che si tiene regolata solo col rasoio elettrico con una passatina veloce?
> 
> Vero che il seppuku lo fai una volta e poi non serve rifarlo, ma si fa un macello in bagno.




La mia.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (8 Maggio 2015)

io amo la barba.. sia quella da "non me la taglio da 3 giorni", sia quella da babbo natale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (8 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto


Ma insomma! Tu quoque!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Maggio 2015)

un encomio particolare a Nausicaa, Tebe, Sienne, che hanno speso belle parole per i pelati. La Confraternita dei Glabri Apicali ringrazia. Avete vinto un coupon per una cena con un Fratello del Forum.


----------



## banshee (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> un encomio particolare a Nausicaa, Tebe, Sienne, che hanno speso belle parole per i pelati. La Confraternita dei Glabri Apicali ringrazia. Avete vinto un coupon per una cena con un Fratello del Forum.


pure io adoro i pelati!! boccia a nudo e barba :up:


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure io adoro i pelati!! boccia a nudo e barba :up:


La Confraternita ha provveduto ad inserirti nell'Albo delle Intenditrici


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

io adoro gli uomini pelati... :inlove:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

non ho mai baciato un uomo con la barba... dovrò provvedere al più presto... devo trovare un volontario


----------



## banshee (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho mai baciato un uomo con la barba... dovrò provvedere al più presto... devo trovare un volontario


fa il solletico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: però è fico


----------



## ivanl (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La Confraternita ha provveduto ad inserirti nell'Albo delle Intenditrici


Io sono seriamente tentato di rasarmi la testa, la barba ce l'ho gia'...la stempiatura che ormai mi attanaglia non mi piace proprio. Il problema e' che non tutte le conformazioni del cranio stanno bene glabre...e la mia non so...
boh, forse un giorno ci provo, intanto domani vado a tagliare i capelli molto corti, che e' utile anche con il casco


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *fa il solletico :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: *però è fico


----------



## ivanl (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io adoro gli uomini pelati... :inlove:





Simy ha detto:


> non ho mai baciato un uomo con la barba... dovrò provvedere al più presto... devo trovare un volontario


Sono l'uomo giusto per te :sorriso2:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sono l'uomo giusto per te :sorriso2:


hai scritto che non sei "a boccia"

comunque a quanto pare ho trovato il primo volontario


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> un encomio particolare a Nausicaa, Tebe, Sienne, che hanno speso belle parole per i pelati. La Confraternita dei Glabri Apicali ringrazia. Avete vinto un coupon per una cena con un Fratello del Forum.



Ciao

chi fa parte della cerchia dei fratelli?


sienne


----------



## ivanl (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io adoro gli uomini pelati... :inlove:





Simy ha detto:


> non ho mai baciato un uomo con la barba... dovrò provvedere al più presto... devo trovare un volontario





Simy ha detto:


> hai scritto che non sei "a boccia"
> 
> comunque a quanto pare ho trovato il primo volontario


per farmi la boccia mi ci vogliono 10 minuti dal barbiere, basta che me lo chiedi


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> per farmi la boccia mi ci vogliono 10 minuti dal barbiere, *basta che me lo chi*edi



minchia 
addirittura


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Maggio 2015)

La Confraternita si era persa per strada Simy. Ed emette il seguente decreto:
1) per lei, 3 cene (una per lei e due per.....:simy
2) ivanl....la procedura di ammissione è rigorosa. E la fila per le donzelle pure....


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chi fa parte della cerchia dei fratelli?
> 
> ...


lo scopri all'antipasto...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La Confraternita si era persa per strada Simy. Ed emette il seguente decreto:
> 1) per lei, 3 cene (una per lei e due per.....:simy
> 2) ivanl....la procedura di ammissione è rigorosa. E la fila per le donzelle pure....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure io adoro i pelati!! boccia a nudo e barba :up:


e'proprio vero che de gustibus.........pensa un po'che io sono felice di averne tanti,molto piu'neri che bianchi.
E ti diro'che la mia amica e'rimasta colpita anche da quello,perche'pelato invecchia.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'proprio vero che de gustibus.........pensa un po'che io sono felice di averne tanti,molto piu'neri che bianchi.
> E ti diro'che la mia amica e'rimasta colpita anche da quello,*perche'pelato invecchia*.



Che cazzata!


----------



## Homer (8 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'proprio vero che de gustibus.........pensa un po'che io sono felice di averne tanti,*molto piu'neri che bianchi.*
> E ti diro'che la mia amica e'rimasta colpita anche da quello,perche'pelato invecchia.


In mezzo alle gambe. E in testa??


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> lo scopri all'antipasto...:carneval:



Ciao

sono una gemma pure io ... 

Niente scarti. 


sienne


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'proprio vero che de gustibus.........pensa un po'che io sono felice di averne tanti,molto piu'neri che bianchi.
> E ti diro'che la mia amica e'rimasta colpita anche da quello,*perche'pelato invecchia*.


falso come un gatto di plastica comprato dai cinesi


----------



## Nocciola (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> falso come un gatto di plastica comprato dai cinesi


Ma cosa ti aspetti da una che per rimorchiare uso un sito d'incontri?
E' il primo complimento che le è venuto in mente per farlo gongolare un po'


----------



## Caciottina (8 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che cazzata!


infatti, basti pensare a JB....e chi l 'ha mai visto???
pero io so che e' pelato, e allora mi faccio mille film, che me lo tengo sul petto e le tette e me lo coccolo, con le carezzina sulla pelata e poi facciamo l amore come lo farebbero un pelato e una con milioni di capelli...tra mille prufumi di l'oreal...
ommadonna... :inlove:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2015)

Homer ha detto:


> In mezzo alle gambe. E in testa??


dai invornitone ovvio in testa,


----------



## sienne (8 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti aspetti da una che per rimorchiare uso un sito d'incontri?
> E' il primo complimento che le è venuto in mente per farlo gongolare un po'



Ciao

Ahahahahahah ... 
gongolare, mai sentito. Ha un bel suono!


sienne


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti aspetti da una che per rimorchiare uso un sito d'incontri?
> E' il primo complimento che le è venuto in mente per farlo gongolare un po'


ma infatti :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> falso come un gatto di plastica comprato dai cinesi


depositaria della verita'femminile,tutte le donne la pensano come te Simy??mahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## banshee (8 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'proprio vero che de gustibus.........pensa un po'che io sono felice di averne tanti,molto piu'neri che bianchi.
> E ti diro'che la mia amica e'rimasta colpita anche da quello,perche'pelato invecchia.


pelato invecchia?


----------



## Homer (8 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pelato invecchia?




Dove hai preso quella mia foto??


----------



## passante (8 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, non credo. Mi mancherebbe il ciondolo.



:carneval::carneval::carneval:

io la devo fare tutti i giorni, sto malissimo con la barba. o anche no, se ti piace il tipo "questoèscappatodigaleradevostringerebenelaborsetta" 



Simy ha detto:


> non ho mai baciato un uomo con la barba... dovrò provvedere al più presto... devo trovare un volontario


ho sempre preferito senza. poi oh, in certi casi ci se ne può anche fare una ragione


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> io la devo fare tutti i giorni, sto malissimo con la barba. o anche no, se ti piace il tipo "questoèscappatodigaleradevostringerebenelaborsetta"
> 
> ...


prima provo e poi esprimo un giudizio


----------



## Spot (8 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pelato invecchia?


No. Anzi. Pelato fa sangue


----------



## Homer (8 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> infatti, basti pensare a JB....e chi l 'ha mai visto???
> *pero io so che e' pelato*, e allora mi faccio mille film, che me lo tengo sul petto e le tette e me lo coccolo, con le carezzina sulla pelata e poi facciamo l amore come lo farebbero un pelato e una con milioni di capelli...tra mille prufumi di l'oreal...
> ommadonna... :inlove:



Qusto è uno scoop, ma perchè devo essere sempre l'ultimo a sapere le cose??


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> infatti, basti pensare a JB....e chi l 'ha mai visto???
> pero io so che e' pelato, e allora mi faccio mille film, che me lo tengo sul petto e le tette e me lo coccolo, con le carezzina sulla pelata e poi facciamo l amore come lo farebbero un pelato e una con milioni di capelli...tra mille prufumi di l'oreal...
> ommadonna... :inlove:


ma percchè ti piace tanto?, è una persona cattiva


----------



## Homer (8 Maggio 2015)

Magari adesso salta pure fuori che i pelati sono strafighi e strasexy.....


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pelato invecchia?



è quel film che fa paurissima, vero? col pianeta che rimane completamente al buio e i mostri che escono col buio:singleeye:


----------



## Stark72 (8 Maggio 2015)

gni gni gni


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> gni gni gni


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è quel film che fa paurissima, vero? col pianeta che rimane completamente al buio e i mostri che escono col buio:singleeye:


pitch black
un film che è costato poco che è stato girato in pochi mesi e che in proporzione ha venduto tantissimo


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> pitch black
> un film che è costato poco che è stato girato in pochi mesi e che in proporzione ha venduto tantissimo


molto bello per gli amanti del genere...mi ricordo le scene quando facevano la strada già tutta al buio, con solo una piccola lucina, e i mostri dappertutto, madonna che paura!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pelato invecchia?


No pelato non invecchia ma generalmente si rasa chi altrimenti avrebbe la chierica ( orribileorribile:singleeye e quindi opta per una versione molto più gradevole o a chi non piace vedersi con l'età canuto poi c'è chi è glabro di natura e li c'è poco da fare e chi lo fa perché fa Figo   Comunque passando di palo in frasca la barba me piase


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> molto bello per gli amanti del genere...mi ricordo le scene quando facevano la strada già tutta al buio, con solo una piccola lucina, e i mostri dappertutto, madonna che paura!


il mostro vero era lui
che non faceva trasparire quasi emozioni


----------



## free (8 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> il mostro vero era lui
> che non faceva trasparire quasi emozioni


e aveva gli occhi tipo i pipistrelli che vedono al buio
un batman, ma più tamarro


----------



## Bender (8 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> e aveva gli occhi tipo i pipistrelli che vedono al buio
> un batman, ma più tamarro


più che altro oltre a macinare e tritare le creature come nulla fosse, la gente gli moriva vicino compresa la ragazza che gli aveva salvato la vita e lui nulla


----------



## georgemary (8 Maggio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pelato invecchia?


Assolutamente falso. L'età non la fanno i capelli. Mio marito pelatissimo 40 anni sembra un ragazzino ancora


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

niente, manco se mi rapo a zero ho possibilità di scopare: se mi faccio la coccia pelata sembro un galeotto malato di AIDS.
Morirò vergine...


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Le dimensioni non contano


mi sento chiamato in causa...
Le mie non contano, al punto che non sono nemmeno misurabili!


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> un encomio particolare a Nausicaa, Tebe, Sienne, che hanno speso belle parole per i pelati. La Confraternita dei Glabri Apicali ringrazia. Avete vinto un coupon per una cena con un Fratello del Forum.


Mi inviti a cena quindi?


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> non ho mai baciato un uomo con la barba... dovrò provvedere al più presto... devo trovare un volontario


Ebbasta! 


Che vomito!


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> infatti, basti pensare a JB....e chi l 'ha mai visto???
> pero io so che e' pelato, e allora mi faccio mille film, che me lo tengo sul petto e le tette e me lo coccolo, con le carezzina sulla pelata e poi facciamo l amore come lo farebbero un pelato e una con milioni di capelli...tra mille prufumi di l'oreal...
> ommadonna... :inlove:


Ah ahahahah ahahahah ahahahah,  oddiooooooooo
Muoro! 
Ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## zadig (8 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ebbasta!
> 
> 
> Che vomito!


minchia-bis: non sono pelato, ho la barba ed i baffi che fa vomitare tebina.
Era la mia extrema ratio per trombare... ed è pure stettata!


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ebbasta!
> 
> 
> Che vomito!




io voglio sperimentare


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2015)

https://www.google.it/search?q=emot...mmunity.net%2F%3Ft%3D34580110%26st%3D30;64;32


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> un encomio particolare a Nausicaa, Tebe, Sienne, che hanno speso belle parole per i pelati. La Confraternita dei Glabri Apicali ringrazia. Avete vinto un coupon per una cena con un Fratello del Forum.



Sul serio?
Ma deve essere proprio un confratello o si può avere uno qualunque?

perchè sai, se dici "cena con forumista" mi si accendono gli occhi di stelline multicolori e vedo Passante... seduto in un localino intimo.. le candele sul tavolo... sento la sua voce morbida e sensuale mentre mi racconta tutti i particolari della sua storia d'amore con il suo Matteo :inlove: :inlove: :inlove:

Una volta avevo proposto di vendere una sera a cena con alcuni forumisti/e per tirare su i soldi per comprarci il forum, penso che Passante avrebbe sbancato 


...


Se è uno dei Fratelli, bè... hanno anche la panzetta e il petto ampio da torello?


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io voglio sperimentare


Ma intendi barbetta, pizzetto, mosca ottocentesca, o proprio Babbo Natale? O monaco del Monte Athos?  Perché sul pizzetto ci si mette poco...ma per arrivare ad una barba tipo Augusto dei Nomadi - buonanima - beh....passo!!!


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sul serio?
> Ma deve essere proprio un confratello o si può avere uno qualunque?
> 
> perchè sai, se dici "cena con forumista" mi si accendono gli occhi di stelline multicolori e vedo Passante... seduto in un localino intimo.. le candele sul tavolo... sento la sua voce morbida e sensuale mentre mi racconta tutti i particolari della sua storia d'amore con il suo Matteo :inlove: :inlove: :inlove:
> ...


Beh, non lo so se Passante è alla Brinner...in caso contrario, sicuramente abbiamo un Fratello che fa al caso tuo. Ora non posso dirti proprio tutto tutto...sennò - giustamente - Sienne mi manda affanculo con elvetico garbo.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Ma intendi barbetta, pizzetto, mosca ottocentesca, o proprio Babbo Natale? O monaco del Monte Athos?  Perché sul pizzetto ci si mette poco...ma per arrivare ad una barba tipo Augusto dei Nomadi - buonanima - beh....passo!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)




----------



## Nausicaa (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Beh, non lo so se Passante è alla Brinner...in caso contrario, sicuramente abbiamo un Fratello che fa al caso tuo. Ora non posso dirti proprio tutto tutto...sennò - giustamente - Sienne mi manda affanculo con elvetico garbo.



Vabbene.

però se non mi passa a prendere mi deve dare come appuntamento un posto comoda da raggiungere.

Non ho la patente 

Mangio di tutto, non sono delicata col cibo. Basta la buona compagnia e la luce che si riflette sulla zucca


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


Mi spiace, sono rimasti solo Babbo Natale, Monaci Ortodossi, e Poldo di braccio di ferro....lasci pure il suo numero, la chiameremo non appena ci riforniscono di fighi premi oscar....nel frattempo però, potrebbe fare un pensierino sui nostri pelati. Sono richiestissimi dal mercato, sa?


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Mi spiace, sono rimasti solo Babbo Natale, Monaci Ortodossi, e Poldo di braccio di ferro....lasci pure il suo numero, la chiameremo non appena ci riforniscono di fighi premi oscar....nel frattempo però, potrebbe fare un pensierino sui nostri pelati. Sono richiestissimi dal mercato, sa?


hahhah ma era per dire il tipo di barba... 
cmq io adoro i pelati... sono sexy :inlove:


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Maggio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbene.
> 
> però se non mi passa a prendere mi deve dare come appuntamento un posto comoda da raggiungere.
> 
> ...


Il riflesso è garantito dalla casa per la prima cena, e - norma UE - per i 2 anni successivi. Dopo di che, potrebbe succedere di tutto: trapianto (numerosi i casi in Brianza..), parrucchino (celebre il caso di un allenatore salentino...), miracolo...(non se ne trovano in letteratura, ma - come gli Ufo - tutti ne parlano...).


----------



## Vincent Vega (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> hahhah ma era per dire il tipo di barba...
> cmq io adoro i pelati... sono sexy :inlove:


A) se se...e casualmente esce Ben Affleck. Come se io mettessi la foto di Melissa Satta e sottolineassi: "ecco il tipo di doppie punte che adoro!";
B) le cene le hai vinte...non strafare ...se continui, la Confraternita ti assegnerà pure il dopocena...

PS: sono dal cell...mi mancano le faccine. A volte un faccino è d'obbligo.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> A) se se...e casualmente esce Ben Affleck. Come se io mettessi la foto di Melissa Satta e sottolineassi: "ecco il tipo di doppie punte che adoro!";
> B) *le cene le hai vinte...non strafare ...se continui, la Confraternita ti assegnerà pure il dopocena.*..
> 
> PS: sono dal cell...mi mancano le faccine. A volte un faccino è d'obbligo.




ma il dopo cena dopo la terza cena che ho vinto oppure ogni cena ha il suo dopocena?


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>


Bocca mia taci...
Boccaccia mia taci...
Ho detto di tacere!!!!


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bocca mia taci...
> Boccaccia mia taci...
> Ho detto di tacere!!!!


ti sto ancora aspettando in stazione


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ti sto ancora aspettando in stazione


Cazzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!! Ho avuto un contrattempo!!!


----------



## Tebe (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


>




AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH.
VIDE RETRO SATANA!


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cazzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!! Ho avuto un contrattempo!!!



Avevi ancora Homer poggiato sulle tette?


----------



## passante (8 Maggio 2015)

che poi diciamolo, ben afflek è sopravvalutato...


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH.
> VIDE RETRO SATANA!


Satana un cazzo... anzi si, perchè quello sulla via della perdizione ti porta


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> che poi diciamolo, ben afflek è sopravvalutato...


Assolutamente...quello però è il livello di barba che apprezzo...
Anche se devo ammettere che quella più corta, quella che punge, è moooooooooooolto meglio...



Simy prova!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Maggio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> che poi diciamolo, ben afflek è sopravvalutato...


Se se  proprio Figo


----------



## Nicka (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Avevi ancora Homer poggiato sulle tette?


Ma lo sai come sono bastarde le tette...quando accentrano l'attenzione non c'è verso...non riuscivo a liberarmi!!!


----------



## passante (8 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Satana un cazzo... anzi si, perchè quello sulla via della perdizione ti porta


ma dai. è fascinoso solo perché strizza gli occhi. sarà miope


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma* lo sai come sono bastarde le tette*...quando accentrano l'attenzione non c'è verso...non riuscivo a liberarmi!!!


lo so bene :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Assolutamente...quello però è il livello di barba che apprezzo...
> Anche se devo ammettere che quella più corta, quella che punge, è moooooooooooolto meglio...
> 
> 
> ...


mi serve un volontario :diffi::blu:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

passante ha detto:


> ma dai. è fascinoso solo perché strizza gli occhi. sarà miope


effettivamente c'è di meglio sul mercato... tipo lui...


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Assolutamente...quello però è il livello di barba che apprezzo...
> Anche se devo ammettere che quella più corta, quella che punge, è moooooooooooolto meglio...
> 
> 
> ...


ok mi faccio crescere la barba per il prossimo raduno


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> mi serve un volontario :diffi::blu:


eccomi:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ok mi faccio crescere la barba per il prossimo raduno


Oddio mio...:facepalm:
Ma stai ancora facendo i compiti!?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eccomi:carneval::carneval::carneval:



stai seguendo alla lettera Oscuro


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio mio...:facepalm:
> Ma stai ancora facendo i compiti!?


sembrerebbe :unhappy:


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> sembrerebbe :unhappy:


Ma guarda che sorte che c'è toccata!


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oddio mio...:facepalm:
> Ma stai ancora facendo i compiti!?


mi impegno io, studio per conoscere e migliorarmi no


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sorte che c'è toccata!


La colpa è di Oscuro; ma tanto in qualche modo la sconta... che te pensi


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> stai seguendo alla lettera Oscuro


eh si mica posso deluderlo no


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi impegno io, studio per conoscere e migliorarmi no


ma hai paura che ti interroghi?


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> eh si mica posso deluderlo no


Vabbè raga, che gli avete fatto alla cena? Vuotate il sacco... questo non è il vero Bender, lo avete sostituito


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda che sorte che c'è toccata!





Simy ha detto:


> La colpa è di Oscuro; ma tanto in qualche modo la sconta... che te pensi


ma come vi lamentate che non ci prova nessuno sul forum e poi quando accade non va bene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma come vi lamentate che non ci prova nessuno sul forum e poi quando accade non va bene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Lezione n. 1: alle donne non sta mai bene niente


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mi impegno io, studio per conoscere e migliorarmi no


Bravo impegnati!
Ma davvero tentare di provarci con tutte indiscriminatamente non è una cosa che ti mette in condizione di quagliare!!!


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma hai paura che ti interroghi?





Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè raga, che gli avete fatto alla cena? Vuotate il sacco... questo non è il vero Bender, lo avete sostituito


la verità è che mi diverto, mi distraggo dal pensare che sono solo, e male credo non mi faccia, non penso al miracolo che a suon di parlare qui poi mi metto a fermare ragazze per strada, ma già dopo la libraia se mi capitasse come l'altra volta che mi chiedono informazioni per un locale , credo che mi farei avanti e il numero proverei a lasciarglielo


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma come vi lamentate che non ci prova nessuno sul forum e poi quando accade non va bene:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Con me non ci prova più nessuno da quando mi ha sbugiardata e hai detto che sono rassicurante!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bravo impegnati!
> Ma davvero tentare di provarci con tutte indiscriminatamente non è una cosa che ti mette in condizione di quagliare!!!


tanto sono al sicuro siete tutte lontane, chi addirittura in altri paesi


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tanto sono al sicuro siete tutte lontane, chi addirittura in altri paesi


Vuoi che ti ricordi il mio viaggetto per arrivare a Milano?
Non credere di essere così al sicuro...


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con me non ci prova più nessuno da quando mi ha sbugiardata e hai detto che sono rassicurante!!! :incazzato:


guarda che è una cosa molto bella a parer mio


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> tanto sono al sicuro siete tutte lontane, chi addirittura in altri paesi


pensi che mi metta paura fare Roma - Savona?


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti ricordi il mio viaggetto per arrivare a Milano?
> Non credere di essere così al sicuro...


milano è più comoda da raggiungere, poi ora qui viene l'estate e non trovi un parcheggio nemmeno a piangere, devi parcheggiare nell'entroterra e farti 15km a piedi 
e poi tu sei troppo buona, la parte della dura ti riesce male:carneval:


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> pensi che mi metta paura fare Roma - Savona?


Senti, fai scalo a Bo e andiamo...poi ci faremo 15 km a piedi...pazienza!!


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> pensi che mi metta paura fare Roma - Savona?


guarda che savona è un posto pericoloso mica è una cittadina tranquilla come roma, rischi di più di una palpatina in un bar:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> milano è più comoda da raggiungere, poi ora qui viene l'estate e non trovi un parcheggio nemmeno a piangere, devi parcheggiare nell'entroterra e farti 15km a piedi
> e poi tu sei troppo buona, la parte dekla dura ti riesce male:carneval:


Tu non hai mica capito con chi avresti a che fare...


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senti, fai scalo a Bo e andiamo...poi ci faremo 15 km a piedi...pazienza!!


non vi ferma nulla eh


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tu non hai mica capito con chi avresti a che fare...


una delle due l'ho vista e sembra una ragazza timida e tranquilla, posata, simpatica dal look casual


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Senti, fai scalo a Bo e andiamo...poi ci faremo 15 km a piedi...pazienza!!


:up:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> guarda che savona è un posto pericoloso mica è una cittadina tranquilla come roma, rischi di più di una palpatina in un bar:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi so difendere :diavoletto:


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> una delle due l'ho vista e sembra una ragazza timida e tranquilla, posata, simpatica dal look casual


Conoscerai anche Nicka Hyde...:carneval:


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Conoscerai anche Nicka Hyde...:carneval:


a ecco la tenevi nascosta perchè c'era tanta gente, e in cosa ti trasformi nel look dark emo? punkabbestia? mistesses?
che poi sei sicura che sei tu che cambi mè e magari non sono io che cambio te


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Vabbè giovani, io vado a dormire... notte


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a ecco la tenevi nascosta perchè c'era tanta gente, e in cosa ti trasformi nel look dark emo? punkabbestia? mistesses?
> *che poi sei sicura che sei tu che cambi mè e magari non sono io che cambio te*


Ti paio na dark emo??? :rotfl: 

Sul neretto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè giovani, io vado a dormire... notte


notte dormi bene e sogni d'oro


----------



## Nicka (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè giovani, io vado a dormire... notte


Vo anche io!!! 
Notte!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> notte dormi bene e sogni d'oro


anche tu


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vo anche io!!!
> Notte!


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ti paio na dark emo??? :rotfl:
> 
> Sul neretto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no ma se ti trasformi chi lo sà.
guarda che la mia timidezza è contagiosa e tu hai dei precedenti, potrei farti regredire


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vo anche io!!!
> Notte!


notte e sogni d'oro anche a te Nicka


----------



## Bender (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche tu


grazie


----------



## Vincent Vega (9 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma il dopo cena dopo la terza cena che ho vinto oppure ogni cena ha il suo dopocena?


La risposta vien da sè. Il concetto di cena è sempre assai estensivo. Per i Pelati di orientamento ortodosso, si estende fino alla colazione del giorno dopo....


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> La risposta vien da sè. Il concetto di cena è sempre assai estensivo. Per i Pelati di orientamento ortodosso, si estende fino alla colazione del giorno dopo....


Prendo nota


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Maggio 2015)

Mattia ma come cazzo e' che scrivi sgrammaticato, con parole sbagliate, accenti messi a cazzo e quant'altro? Mattia porca puttana.


----------



## drusilla (9 Maggio 2015)

Non ho letto tutto. Non è la barba ma la faccia che sta dietro. E non parlo del cervello perché tanto spesso non è pervenuto. Lo metto qua per via della barba ma fate finta che è nel angolo dello sfogo: gli uomini mi stanno sul cazzo! [emoji12] ecco una generalizzazione che mi sento di fare!
PS: barba o non barba, pelata o meno... tiè!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto. Non è la barba ma la faccia che sta dietro. E non parlo del cervello perché tanto spesso non è pervenuto. Lo metto qua per via della barba ma fate finta che è nel angolo dello sfogo: gli uomini mi stanno sul cazzo! [emoji12] ecco una generalizzazione che mi sento di fare!
> PS: barba o non barba, pelata o meno... tiè!!!


Che è successo ?


----------



## Spot (9 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto. Non è la barba ma la faccia che sta dietro. E non parlo del cervello perché tanto spesso non è pervenuto. Lo metto qua per via della barba ma fate finta che è nel angolo dello sfogo: gli uomini mi stanno sul cazzo! [emoji12] ecco una generalizzazione che mi sento di fare!
> PS: barba o non barba, pelata o meno... tiè!!!


tecnicamente complicato, essendo tu una femminuccia.
Ma che accade?


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutto. Non è la barba ma la faccia che sta dietro. E non parlo del cervello perché tanto spesso non è pervenuto. Lo metto qua per via della barba ma fate finta che è nel angolo dello sfogo: gli uomini mi stanno sul cazzo! [emoji12] ecco una generalizzazione che mi sento di fare!
> PS: barba o non barba, pelata o meno... tiè!!!


Concordo e quoto.


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> Beh, non lo so se Passante è alla Brinner...in caso contrario, sicuramente abbiamo un Fratello che fa al caso tuo. Ora non posso dirti proprio tutto tutto...sennò - giustamente - Sienne mi manda affanculo con elvetico garbo.




Ciao



Fratello. Fatti avanti. Non mordo. 

Chi hai scelto? ... 
Non sono difficoltosa ... 


sienne


----------



## zadig (9 Maggio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei tempi quelli in cui Sienne insultava...


----------



## sienne (9 Maggio 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> bei tempi quelli in cui Sienne insultava...



Ciao

diciamo che mi hai beccata in pieno ... 

Eh, bisogna essere versatili ... 


sienne


----------



## drusilla (9 Maggio 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Che è successo ?


Niente. Servono solo per il sesso e molte volte nemmeno per quello. Oppure per essere amici. Un mix è inutile che lo cerco, non esiste. Per me. 
Ecco, generalizzo e non me ne frega un cazzo. È liberatorio. Aahhh
(PS: comunque grande M.! Mi hai ridato il buonumore, sei un grande e non voglio perdere il contatto! Non leggi ma lo dovevo scrivere!)


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Maggio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Niente. Servono solo per il sesso e molte volte nemmeno per quello. Oppure per essere amici. Un mix è inutile che lo cerco, non esiste. Per me.
> Ecco, generalizzo e non me ne frega un cazzo. È liberatorio. Aahhh
> (PS: comunque grande M.! Mi hai ridato il buonumore, sei un grande e non voglio perdere il contatto! Non leggi ma lo dovevo scrivere!)


Ok Giornataccia


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> depositaria della verita'femminile,tutte le donne la pensano come te Simy??mahhhhhhhhhh


Ma no. Chi lo sa cosa gira nella testolina delle poverette che vanno a scopare con sconosciuti.


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> depositaria della verita'femminile,tutte le donne la pensano come te Simy??mahhhhhhhhhh



si si, invecchia...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Chi lo sa cosa gira nella testolina delle poverette che vanno a scopare con sconosciuti.


chissà


----------



## Spot (10 Maggio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> si si, invecchia...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


>


:fischio:


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Chi lo sa cosa gira nella testolina delle poverette che vanno a scopare con sconosciuti.


:rotfl:


----------



## JON (11 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> è un problema. Ammettiamolo. Soprattutto se sei pigro.
> Io non ne ho più voglia. Basta.
> Il problema nel farmela crescere è che mi preferisco di gran lunga senza.
> 
> Medito il seppuku.


Se la fai tutti i giorni basta poco e fai veloce. Però io uso l'elettrico. Se devi andare di mano tutti i giorni sai che palle.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Se la fai tutti i giorni basta poco e fai veloce. Però io uso l'elettrico. Se devi andare di mano tutti i giorni sai che palle.


Io ho cominciato a mano, ma dopo neanche 3 anni ero all'elettrico. Ma a volte sono nuovamente vicino all'esaurimento. Vero che ho perso la regolarità. E oltre una certa lunghezza, con l'elettrico o faccio una passata preparatoria o mi strappo la faccia.


----------



## JON (11 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Io ho cominciato a mano, ma dopo neanche 3 anni ero all'elettrico. Ma a volte sono nuovamente vicino all'esaurimento. Vero che ho perso la regolarità. E oltre una certa lunghezza, con l'elettrico o faccio una passata preparatoria o mi strappo la faccia.


 Ma infatti col rasoio elettrico conviene farsela spesso, solo cosi diventa meno impegnativo. Se vai oltre con la lunghezza il rasoio diventa necessario. Dai, non fare il pigrone....tutte le mattine e con tre minuti, forse pure meno, sei a posto.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Ma infatti col rasoio elettrico conviene farsela spesso, solo cosi diventa meno impegnativo. Se vai oltre con la lunghezza il rasoio diventa necessario. Dai, non fare il pigrone....tutte le mattine e con tre minuti, forse pure meno, sei a posto.


Mi sa che hai ragione, l'unica è riprendere un ritmo decente. Se non altro il trauma sarebbe meglio distribuito nel tempo...


----------



## JON (11 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi sa che hai ragione, l'unica è riprendere un ritmo decente. *Se non altro il trauma sarebbe meglio distribuito nel tempo*...


 Beh si, se proprio lo vuoi chiamare trauma. Una volta anch'io ero incostante, con tutti gli svantaggi del caso.

Ma tu cosa usi? Cioè testina fissa o rotante, tipo brawn o philips?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Maggio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Beh si, se proprio lo vuoi chiamare trauma. Una volta anch'io ero incostante, con tutti gli svantaggi del caso.
> 
> Ma tu cosa usi? Cioè testina fissa o rotante, tipo brawn o philips?


Dopo qualche anno con le testine alla Phillips, sono passato (dietro consiglio) a Panasonic (!) che usa un sistema molto simile al Brawn. E mi trovo sicuramente meglio. Ma, evidentemente, non ancora abbastanza!


----------



## banshee (11 Maggio 2015)

free ha detto:


> è quel film che fa paurissima, vero? col pianeta che rimane completamente al buio e i mostri che escono col buio:singleeye:


yes... Pitch Black.. lui aveva 35 anni... sbavo. :festa:


----------



## Minerva (11 Maggio 2015)

a me piace sbarbato alla perfezione con schiuma da barba e lametta.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Maggio 2015)

Un mio amico PRIMA si passa col rasoio elettrico e POI ripassa con rasoio manuale... ogni singolo giorno...


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2015)

Madoooooo è un lavoro...altro che la nostra ceretta


----------



## JON (11 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dopo qualche anno con le testine alla Phillips, sono passato (dietro consiglio) a Panasonic (!) che usa un sistema molto simile al Brawn. E mi trovo sicuramente meglio. Ma, evidentemente, non ancora abbastanza!


Penso anch'io che la testina brawn è migliore.


----------



## Ghostly (25 Maggio 2015)

Io tutt'ora vado di monolama classico, il sensor per rifinire gli angoli se rado a pelle. Per la barba ho due trimmer elettrici, uno per il grosso e uno professionale per il fino e il resto del corpo. Ricordatevi di lubrificare e spazzolare le testine! 


Comunque il monolama taglia che é una bellezza


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2015)

Ghostly ha detto:


> Io tutt'ora vado di monolama classico, il sensor per rifinire gli angoli se rado a pelle. Per la barba ho due trimmer elettrici, uno per il grosso e uno professionale per il fino e il resto del corpo. Ricordatevi di lubrificare e spazzolare le testine!


Minchia! Un professionista!


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Minchia! Un professionista!


Sai che coglioni.


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che coglioni.


Sarà un'esteta, considerato che parla di "trimmer per il corpo".


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Maggio 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sarà un'esteta, considerato che parla di "trimmer per il corpo".


Sai che coglioni. [2]


----------



## giorgiocan (25 Maggio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sai che coglioni. [2]


Mi sa che te l'appoggio (anche questa).


----------



## Ghostly (27 Maggio 2015)

Ma no ma quale esteta... Va che una volta acquisita la manualità tutto diventa immediato, come lavarsi i denti.


----------

